

There is no "I don't know what to do with my life" - reasonattlm
http://www.fightaging.org/archives/2011/06/there-is-no-i-dont-know-what-to-do-with-my-life.php

======
mannicken
Ah, so I suppose when you realize that we're all one entity, and there's no
such thing as death, and our egos are temporary waves in the ocean that are
able to self-reflect on the ocean, then you realize that reality is timeless.
And that means there's no rush to find meaning, because all of a sudden your
consciousness expanded from thinking within 70-80 years to thinking within
billions of years.

So rather than thinking "what can do I do to make myself (local consciousness)
happier because I'm gonna die?" you start thinking "how can I entertain the
Greater Me (universal consciousness)?" Life becomes a game that gods play when
they're bored, rather than a walk on the death row.

